# greenhead gear ffd elite goose decoys



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

Has anybody used the ffd elite series full body canada goose decoys yet. I was wondering how the full body flocking stands up to hard use.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Ill sell u 6 of them and i have one with out the foot base so 7 of em and ill give you a motion stick to put one the one with out a base all feeders 
u can just email me if your interested [email protected]


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Honker- I take it you did'nt like these? Just curious as to how they've held up for you.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I've heard mixed reviews.....it all depends on how well you take care of your dekes, you can't treat 'em like Foots.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats 100% true. You can't treat them like Bigfoots. You can't treat anything like BF. If you bag the FFDs they will last. I had the oppertunity to hunt over 5 doz. FFDs this year and it compleatly changed my mind about them. They are so real in the field. I do wish they were just a touch darker however. If you have a trailer and the ability to bag them, you will not be sorry. If not, I would say stick to BFs. For me... I'm going to wait and see what comes out this year. If nothing impresses me, I'm going to purchase some FFDs.

Good luck,

Gunny


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I would have to say that your decoy choice (ignoring the $$) would depend on the way that you like to hunt.

Rugged, Muddy, throw your crap in the truck/trailer and who really cares that my decoys dont look like stuffers...

Or take your time a little and treat your pieces of art that your hard earned $$ went towards with some respect.

I think most people would agree when I say that BF's are dourable and not so realistic, FFD's are about opposite.

I mainly hunt over GHG decoys, 2 doz FFD's w/ motion steaks and some other shells, but I've yet to see anything more realistic than those FFD's dancing in the wind. I think the motion livens things up a bit and takes attention off of the blinds.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Couple of friends used them last season. Both bagged them all season. Decoys look like new. If you don't have the time to bag them, or the money for the bag....don't buy them.

The results are worth the xtra time!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

pineislandguide, I couldn't agree more. Your style of hunting greatly dictates the equipment you use. As for looks, the FFD's are unreal but then a person has to ask themself if they have the time to take care of them like they need to be taken care of to stay highly effective.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I personally love the GHG full bodies!! Yes, they are not nearly as durable as the foots but I dont mind taking the extra 15 min. to neatly stack the decoys in the trailer!!

I am very anxious to see what the new foots are gonna look like!!


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Zekeland said:


> If you don't have the time to bag them, or the money for the bag....don't buy them.


Right on :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Add $80 a dozen for Avery 6 slot bags. There was a picture of a goose spread on the Avery forum this fall of 20 dozen FFD's, then of 40 six slot bags all stacked up.

I really like the looks of them but eventually even with the bagging the flocking is going to come off.

How do you fix something like that? I would guess reflock with white and buy an airbrush?


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

You can mix white and black flocking and mix white and black Rustoleum to get the shades of gray desired. I've fully flocked old shells and touched up my FFD's with-out a hitch :thumb:


----------

